# Is IBAN & Swift Code needed for transfer within Ireland?



## jacobean (24 Jul 2007)

My mother just tried to transfer money from her PTSB account to a BOI account (both accounts in ROI) - she had the BOI account number & sort code.  They said they needed the IBAN & Swift Code numbers which she didn't have so she ended up with a bank draft which she now has to lodge in a BOI branch.  

I thought IBAN & Swift Codes were only needed for cross-border transfers - can anyone advise. 

I know there have been posts about these codes being requested for lodging money to NR accounts but is it the case for all inter-bank transfers within Ireland??


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2007)

I've never needed anything other than sort code and account number when doing transfers between Irish accounts. The _IBAN/Swift _details should be included on any recent bank statement in case that's of any use.


----------



## jacobean (24 Jul 2007)

Thanks Clubman, I'll get them for her for the next time.  I rang PTSB and they are insisting that you need these codes to transfer money within Ireland.  I mentioned that as far as I know it's only needed for cross-border paymens but the person I spoke to insisted - she even put me on hold while she checked and came back with the same info.

It's very annoying that they've put more work on my mother i.e. having to visit two banks when they should have been able to do it with the BOI info she had.


----------



## HighFlier (24 Jul 2007)

IBAN is only supposed to be for country to country transactions. Normally in Ireland account name and sort code will do. The sort code is also contained as part of the IBAN code so either should do.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jul 2007)

I have transferred from _PTSB _to various other accounts with only the sort code and account number using _Open24 _having called support to set up the third party transfer details first. Was never asked for _IBAN _etc.


----------



## jacobean (24 Jul 2007)

The first guy I spoke to on the phone said the first two bits of information were all that was needed, he then transferred me to the actual branch and it was they that were insisting on every bit of info - I've just contacted them through their contact email address on their website and will let you know when I get a response.


----------



## Gulliver (24 Jul 2007)

The standards for both domestic and IBAN account numbers can be found on [broken link removed].

ECBS is the European Committee for Banking Standards.  Some of the links on this site are faulty
IPSO is the custodian of Irish standards


----------



## Brussels (24 Jul 2007)

BIC and IBAN Codes are not required for domestic credit transfers. They are mandatory for cross broder since 01/01/07. From next January it will be possible to make credit transfer payment domestically using BIC & IBAN.


----------



## fjgh15 (28 Jul 2007)

The fastest way to do it is to actually walk into a PTSB branch and withdraw the money and then walk into a BOI branch and deposit it to the acc, needing only the acc name, address, no, and sort code.
If the PTSB acc is accessible online, you can add the BOI acc to it and electronically transfer it, taking 2 - 3 working days.
I'm surprised at their insistance on the IBAN and BIC codes, are you sure that the sort code/acc no you gave them for the BOI acc is correct?


----------



## Perplexed (28 Jul 2007)

It's because the transfer was being done to a *different financial institution *& the only way to do this is through the FX system which requires BIC & IBAN , unless you have the a/c registered through banking online/telephone.

If you had a pre-printed lodgement docket for the a/c you wanted to credit it could be done this way either.

Afraid banks stopped doing hand written Inter Bank credit transfers about 5yrs ago. Too many went astray through the system......wrong a/c no's, illegible writing & difficulties in being able to follow up being the main reason.


----------



## solair (28 Jul 2007)

I don't understand what's so difficult about an inter-bank transfer within Ireland. You can do them with online banking quite easily from AIB anyway with simply a Sort Code + bank account number.

If the whole thing's electronic, I really can't see what the big fuss is in a branch. You simply fill in the details and send the transaction.

If the text message from the originating bank contains the receiving account holders name, if the details are wrong the transaction should bounce back again. I really can't see why it's such a huge deal for Irish banks to operate such a simple system.

Then again, we're talking about the same group of companies who, until recently, made it next to impossible for anyone to get a debit card! The amount of hoops you had to jump through to get them to issue a simple Laser card was ridiculous.


----------



## theresa1 (9 Jul 2009)

Just listened to a similar story from my Mother wanting to transer from her local PTSB to Anglo Irish Bank so I did a quick search and found this. This is unbelievable and no she cant set it up online as her a/c is not a current a/c. PTSB will not do a simple electronic transfer - give me strength.


----------



## roker (9 Jul 2009)

I just did a transfer today from PTSB to Ulster Bank using only the sort code and acc No.


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

roker said:


> I just did a transfer today from PTSB to Ulster Bank using only the sort code and acc No.


 

- Was this in a Bank branch or online?


----------



## roker (10 Jul 2009)

on the phone, open 24


----------



## theresa1 (10 Jul 2009)

roker said:


> on the phone, open 24


 

- Thought so - thank's in anyway.


----------



## kunzlo (5 Oct 2009)

it think so because irland is an iban country. take a look on


----------



## tool (16 Jan 2012)

All banks (TSB & BOI) now require IBAN and Swift codes for interbank transfers within the Rep. Both have put 3k limit for on-line transfers. Is this a case of the banks trying to slow withdrawal of deposits?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

_PTSB _have always had a €3K limit on online and phone banking transfers (you can do both to do €6K in one day) for security reasons. When I was with _Halifax _I was surprised that I could move around much larger amounts with very little hassle (once I fielded a few calls from their security/fraud department on the first few transfers and explained that this was how I would operate the account as a matter of course). Unfortunately security and ease of use are usually conflicting goals.


----------



## tool (16 Jan 2012)

ClubMan said:


> _PTSB _have always had a €3K limit on online and phone banking transfers (you can do both to do €6K in one day) for security reasons. When I was with _Halifax _I was surprised that I could move around much larger amounts with very little hassle (once I fielded a few calls from their security/fraud department on the first few transfers and explained that this was how I would operate the account as a matter of course). Unfortunately security and ease of use are usually conflicting goals.



But the issue is the difficulty in transfering money between banks. They are making it more hassle to transfer money inter-bank wise. An example of this is I have just opened an AIB lump sum account. I have the account number & sort code. But if I want to transfer over 3k per day into this account then I must go the the bank with AIB IBAN and Swift Code, which i must ring the bank to get in the first place as they didn't include it in the confirmation of account opening. HASSLE HASSLE! Its the aim here. well that is my opinion.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

As I said _PTSB _always had a €3K limit on such transfers. They are not making it any more hassle than it always was. I don't know about _AIB _as I don't have much experience with them in this context. Having to have _IBAN _etc. details is not much more hassle than having your normal sort code and account number - they are readily available from your statements.


----------



## Brussels (16 Jan 2012)

You do not have to provide BIC and IBAN for a domestic payment. The recently published SEPA End date Regulation has set a date for 1st Feb 2014 (with a derogation for consumers until 2016) from when BIC and IBAN will be mandatory. But for now NSC and acccount number will do.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jan 2012)

Brussels said:


> You do not have to provide BIC and IBAN for a domestic payment. The recently published SEPA End date Regulation has set a date for 1st Feb 2014 (with a derogation for consumers until 2016) from when BIC and IBAN will be mandatory. But for now NSC and acccount number will do.


Thanks. So absolutely no change in policy on _PTSB's _part here - i.e. you still need your normal sort code/bank account number details and you are still limited to €3K per day for online/phone banking transfers.


----------



## tool (16 Jan 2012)

Single Euro Payments Area (SEPA) may be the reason. Will this cause further hassle?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Time (17 Jan 2012)

> taking 2 - 3 working days.


It is the next business day for transfers executed before 1530. Taking half a week is a thing of the past.


----------



## roker (7 Feb 2012)

Just went in to my PTSB branch today to transfer a donation to Askaboutmoney and they said I need a IBAN, I stressed that my son had just transfered to my PTSB acount without a IBAN. I will try online


----------



## putsch (7 Feb 2012)

Last week PTSB insisted they needed IBAN code for transfer to BoI - other option was they'd send by post - was in no hurry so that's what was done.


----------

